# Triple Barrel Shotgun anyone?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Now that is, well, odd. I kind of want one.

It's made by Chiappa.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Wonder if they make that in a 10 guage?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If they do I bet it's called the Chiappa Magus!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

INteresting not gonna get on my short list but interesting. What I want is a modern version
of the veirling with the barrels mounted in a Polymer barrel block and really thin barrels to 
reduce weight and a Plymer receiver and of course a storage stock for goodies. I"d start with
a reccomedation for 12 ga sxs a 223 barrel on top and 300 win mag bottom barrel and inserts
to make the top a 22mag or 22 lr and the bottom to 308 win. If I had the skills I"d make it myself.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sentry, it certainly would not be a bird gun, but for close-in work or home defense? Yes.

That short stock looks like a nose breaker, though.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I envision a leather thigh holster and 3 rounds of reduce recoil controlled flight 00 Buck. Talk about a quick draw rig with a nice margin of error. 

I think it would make a fun range gun and conversation piece if the price was right. I could see using it for home defense too. But I might wait for the quad barrel version to come out. Or I could just go old school with one of these!


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

That is just toooo cool. Any idea what it is worth?


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

With a single trigger, it's only a matter of time before the sears start slipping on the second two barrels and it fires all three when the trigger is pulled.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> That is just toooo cool. Any idea what it is worth?


I don't know the value but if you want put Google to work for you I am pretty sure it is a picture of a Nock volley gun. A 7 barreled flintlock rifle in .50 cal.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's a new video on the triple threat shotgun, which will sell for $1500!


----------

